# Olive pic



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Heres an olive that should make the oliveman happy.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 30, 2006)

No body likes a show off :lol: 

Smokin snake man!


----------



## Casper (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG!!!!

That's so cool is it yours!!!!

I need to buy hatchies!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Stunning! Is that umm what was his name....Spliff?


----------



## basketcase (Mar 30, 2006)

funny lookin


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 30, 2006)

i am in love.
cheers.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah im with basketcase, funny looking things.
Kersten and casper, its a she but she does have a simmular partner and 
he also has a number of female hets to play with. :wink: 
They all live at my house and are being breed for a freind.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lucky S.O.B.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 30, 2006)

inthegrass that makes two of us that are inlove.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

heres the male, hes grown a bit since this shot.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 30, 2006)

Mmmmm, white chocolate.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Ugh! TrueBlue.....I'm coming very close to disliking you.....I tell you what, I'll cut you some slack if you hand over one of those babies  :lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

there awsome!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Ha ha ha, now you want to be nice to me.huh.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah well, I can change my mind can't I?  Mind you it probably wouldn't last for long :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

with women in never realy does


----------



## basketcase (Mar 30, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> with women in never realy does



u dont have a girlfriend do u rob


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes I do, thats why Im so quite and reseved.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

what a bloody show off :lol:


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

how much would a hatchling from these two be sold for?


----------



## taurus (Mar 30, 2006)

how do you go for kookaburras


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Dr Osteo, around the 10 grand mark.
taurus, they would eat the kookaburra.


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

wow
fair enough
nice snake......but 10 grand?
whats a standard olive hatchy worth?


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

but they are nice!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

$300-400 depending who you buy it off.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

but if i had 10g i would get a GTP but these are nice too !


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 30, 2006)

no disputing they're nice. I met hugsta's standard olive, 2yr old, today. One of the nicest snakes i've seen. And so tame. always a bonus.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah soz just like em and had to asure that i still thought they were nice even know i like the GTP's more!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

that can be arranged.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

Awsoem yours ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

yes


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! i envy you ! all the best snakes i can think of you have and that one looks nice !


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks heres another hottie


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

nice you were the one with the really nice BHP too wernt ya ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

the bummble bee?, yes.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 30, 2006)

Shame to pollute an olive thread with green garbage and sickly stripes  Keep it on topic :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

i like that green garbage!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

ok, sorry


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

back to those plain white ones ! lols (no afence )


----------



## pugsly (Mar 30, 2006)

STOP SHOWING OFF YOU!

Naaaaa just kidding while your at it through up your bredli, stimsons and Hypo coastals for us, there awesome.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 30, 2006)

yes i agree with him good idea to put more pics (lol)


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

Lucky Man, you mustn't mind spending the doe, my guess is your not married...

and if you are, your greatest talent is persuasion, not reptile keeping


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: awesome


----------



## jimmyd (Mar 31, 2006)

woo hoo

nice olives - i have just gotten myself a pair of olives hatchies from bigguy, cant wait till they put some size on over the next few years. they are my first big pythons.

jim from bris!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 31, 2006)

Pics or it didnt happen! lol


----------



## jimmyd (Mar 31, 2006)

I was waiting for that - its feeding time this weekend, so ill take some picks and have the proof needed to satisfy all the pic-aholics here at APS.

jim from bris


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Azztect, Ive only ever paid for a couple of snakes, Ive got my colection from breeding and swapping mainly.
Will post more pics later, have to go into town and do some stuff, gee Im such a busy man.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Pic


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

does she wear a bikini


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

what is that last one ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

hypo carpet.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

she only likes a one piece. :x


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

okies kool i don't like it nah jk it okies but you should go back to putting up that green stuff in yellow!


----------



## dee4 (Mar 31, 2006)

Finally a thred and some posts without Bikini's. :shock:  


You luckylucky Bstard, you have got all the contacts haven't you. :mrgreen: 

I'll be game then, what are the offspring going for? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

one of these you mean


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

thats been asked around 10g mark !


----------



## dee4 (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh bugger, too slow I must read the rest before I do anything. 

Woops, to many to drink.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

yes ! yes ! yes!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

about the GTP in yellow!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

and this greem monstosity


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

now your just showing off now hey is that your gtp


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

i think it is the last one was and they look the same just dif back grounds !


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

i think he has EVERYTHING!


----------



## alby (Mar 31, 2006)

so when am i comming around true blue ill wear my bikini


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 31, 2006)

wow trueblue nice collection, do you have a albino darwin to accompany you GTP's, albino olives and hypo coastals and your beautiful woma?

i think Gavin was sellin a albino olive on herptrader.com.au


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 31, 2006)

for 15,000 i forgot to mention lol


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah seen that and he also has a buzzing BHP!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

wasn't too bad that Albino Olive !


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

oops sorry heres a different one.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> oops sorry heres a different one.



Funny looking olives. I want pibara olive picks!!!


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 31, 2006)

albino olive x gtp.????????? :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

me sorry oh olive masta, please dont wup me, me be good snake boy.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

ohhh! i love em'
more GTP's Yellow One's~!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

ha ha, the last time I did this my quota was up in no time and I couldnt post any for ages.
Must get a camera so I can take some pics of my good ones.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

aren't these your good ones?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

i don't get it ! ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

some are some arnt.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 31, 2006)

what exactly arnt cause there all nice!


----------



## Haydz (Apr 7, 2006)

he/she is a good lookin snake


----------



## nervous (Apr 8, 2006)

your very lucky man to have those beauties
very nice indeed

cheers
ben.....


----------



## base2aau (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a couple of these, Ikeep them next to my albino green tree pythons


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 8, 2006)

base2aau said:


> I have a couple of these, Ikeep them next to my albino green tree pythons



Pics or it didn't happen :lol:


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

what lighting system if any do you run rob for the ablino's and how do they go in sunshine?
Do the albinos get to the same size as their normal counterparts??


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

yommy said:


> what lighting system if any do you run rob for the ablino's and how do they go in sunshine?
> Do the albinos get to the same size as their normal counterparts??



Cant answer for TB's but alot of the albino olives are being bred with the smaller variety. I suppose to increase their appeal to a wider customer base?


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks olive, i've heard that too. Makes sense do you know the max size of theses smaller ones?


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

yommy said:


> thanks olive, i've heard that too. Makes sense do you know the max size of theses smaller ones?



I believe they max out (on average at 2 - 2.5m) as opposed to 3 - 4. Bring on the 6m Pilbaras I say


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, these are the darwin olives evidently, which dont grow as big.
I just keep them like any other snake, but my bank system enables evey second tank high to have a heated area from the tank below so no lights are in their tanks, they have tinted glass fronts,(only by fluke), so light is not a factor, but when taken outside they dont seem to be to worried about it. I would not want to prolong them to too much direct sunlightas being nocturnal even normals dont like too much.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

I have probably already asked, but when are you starting to cool them down? What temps to you get (night time) up your neck of the woods in "winter"?


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Rob, It's amazing the size difference between localities. 
Katherine being only 300kms south, we get absolute monsters. 
I have a friend with some of the biggest olives i've seen. 
And tough as nails, great animals


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

yommy said:


> Thanks for that Rob, It's amazing the size difference between localities.
> Katherine being only 300kms south, we get absolute monsters.
> I have a friend with some of the biggest olives i've seen.
> And tough as nails, great animals



Pics please


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 8, 2006)

In mid winter it gets below 10 degrees, and all my animals have full acsess to those temps.
Because of the way its set up I dont need to cool them down, they do it themselves, although while mating I turn the heat off at night and on during the day. Usually april/may I start mating the olives. 
I used this same method to better effect when I lived down south as the temp gradiants are much more seasonaly defined and this enables earlier matings.


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

i'll see what i can do...


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

here's one from a callout last year. Great condition for a wild animal.


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

And a different one from another callout. This one tried to eat a bloke cattle dog pup. Luckily for the snake the farmer appreciated their place and didn't extract revenge. Both animals lived to fight another day.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

Ooooh baby, thats great  Massive head for an olive, must be quite an old animal. More. more :wink:


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

I see more of the larger ones getting around then littler ones, they are the king of the territory and one of the most common encountered around the katherine and surrounding area's. Great animals but to large for my housing situation though i'm extremely lucky to see these guys regulary in their wild environment. Joys of being in the NT


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 8, 2006)

yommy said:


> I see more of the larger ones getting around then littler ones, they are the king of the territory and one of the most common encountered around the katherine and surrounding area's. Great animals but to large for my housing situation though i'm extremely lucky to see these guys regulary in their wild environment. Joys of being in the NT



Very lucky to have them in your "backyard". I think you can always find room for one or two though, just get rid of any boring morelia that might be wasting valuable housing space :wink:


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

The smaller albino's would be a great option size wise if I had the cash. 
The boring morelia's are paying their way to the procurment of better species.
I want woma's before anything else anyway


----------

